# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [ΡάδιοCD Αυτοκινήτου] BECKER απο Porsche Cayenne

## sdnetgr

Καλησπέρα 
Έχω ένα Becker BE6635 που δέν ανάβει
Γνωρίζει κάποιος φίλος κάποιον στην Θεσσαλονίκη, που μπορεί να αναλάβει να το επισκευάσει;
Ευχαριστώ

----------

